# Claiming rent allowance abroad?



## reboca (10 Aug 2008)

Hi all,

I've done the research on welfare.ie and a little of citizens advice but haven't come up with much. My question is self-explanatory - can I claim rent allowance if i'm living in Holland? I've been out of a work a while now and haven't been claiming anything so guess I may be eligible to claim jobseekers allowance.

Any advice or information greatly appreciated.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Aug 2008)

As allowances are only payable while living in Ireland you would not be eligible for Irish jobseekers allowance or rent allowance while living abroad.


----------



## reboca (10 Aug 2008)

Well I did get back dated dole transferred here a few years ago when i lived here short term(6 months). I had to go to the dutch version of our application procedure and continued to be paid irish dole rate. I was under the impression there are agreements between certain countries regarding social welfare payments and Ireland/Netherlands is among those countries.

My main concern is rent allowance as that alone would be a great finanacial worry lifted.

Regards,
Reboca


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2008)

Any use?

* CitizensInformation - Leaving Ireland and your social security entitlements *


----------



## Welfarite (11 Aug 2008)

Ireland has social security arrangements with other countries that allow you to combine your social insurance contributions paid in Ireland with your social insurance contributions paid in another country.  This is probably what you availed of before. as RA is not social insurance based (means-tested) it is not covered by these regulations.


----------



## reboca (13 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Any use?
> 
> * CitizensInformation - Leaving Ireland and your social security entitlements *




Yes that was of use, thank you for that. I won't be entitled the anything at all then by the looks of things. Hard times ahead perhaps as its difficult to get work here with my very basic dutch.

What may be helpfulwould be if anyone has email addresses to places I could enquire further to as i find it odd I qualify for nothing in Holland or Ireland, surely a person has to live with money right?


----------



## reboca (13 Aug 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> As allowances are only payable while living in Ireland you would not be eligible for Irish jobseekers allowance or rent allowance while living abroad.




That is not quite right. http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...nt/social-insurance-contributions-from-abroad

Looks like maybe aome hope of a few pennys after all.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Aug 2008)

reboca said:


> That is not quite right. http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...nt/social-insurance-contributions-from-abroad
> 
> Looks like maybe aome hope of a few pennys after all.


 

Blacksheep IS correct. Note there is no mention of allowances in your link, only benefits. Any payments abroad (i.e Benefits as opposed to means-tested allowances)will be based on combining social insurance contributions.


----------

